# Jay Cutler Olympia training



## Arnold (Jun 4, 2009)

Jay has started his training and dieting for the Mr. O!

*Back Day 1*






YouTube Video












*Back Day 2*






YouTube Video


----------



## P-funk (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow, isn't the Olympia at the end of October?  It seems like he is starting to diet pretty far out, no?

patrick


----------



## Arnold (Jun 4, 2009)

it's in 4 months (118 days), weekend of Sept. 25, most pros start preparing 4 months out for it.


----------



## Malcom (Jun 4, 2009)

hahaha u seen the calves of the dude in white short? its tiny as fuck, that surprise me for real


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 4, 2009)

I have to laugh watching these guys perform these exercises, the lack of proper exercise form is astounding


----------



## quadluver (Jun 5, 2009)

These guys don't give a shit about "proper" form because they are so big that they are not going to get hurt.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 5, 2009)

quadluver said:


> These guys don't give a shit about "proper" form because they are so big that they are not going to get hurt.


 
Oh I agree with people like Jay, but a couple of the other guys in those videos could be well served learning proper form.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 5, 2009)

they are all making the most common mistake, using too much weight on back exercises, and not only are they sacrificing form they are not working their back effectively, if they lightened that weight by about 50% and did a complete rep they would notice a huge difference in their back traniing and development.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 5, 2009)

The guy in the white shorts has freakishly small calves...weird!


----------



## plums_jp (Jun 9, 2009)

it's like he had a leg transplant from a skeleton


----------

